# انا مررتي خلاص اتفقعت ☺ انتوا ايه رأيكم ؟



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة

ايوة انا مرارتي اتفقعت
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




اما تبقي عروسة عندها 10 سنين
والعريس عنده 13 سنة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وانا لسه بندب وبقول
طلعت فوق السطوح هز الهوا كومي كل العيال اتجوزت وانا لسه جنب امي




يبقي حقي مراتي تتفقع ولا لاء**





دول ياجماعه اشهر واصغر عروسين عالنت اليومين دول
قالبيين  النت من منتديات لفيسات ولايملات لكل الحاجات
بقيت كل ماافتح اي حاجه الاقيهم وكله بيتكلم عليهم
ده انا خوفت افتح حنفية بيتنا لينزلولي منها هي لخره 





ده الفيديـــوم بتاعهم



*



[YOUTUBE]LG5EKDRoyDc[/YOUTUBE]

ودي صورتهم 






*المهم مطولش عليكم قولولي طولي 

طبعا بغض النظر عن مرارتي اللي اتفقعت
وبغض النظر عن سعادتي بيهم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وبغض النظر ان ابو العروسة عنده بنت تاني مخطوبة وعندها 9 سنين 
وبغض النظر برضو ان اخو العروسة عنده سنيتن ولسه بيدورووله علي عروسة من دلوقتي 
اه وربنا 
اصلي اتقستط واتفحصت واتمحصت عن كل حاجه في العائله الغريبه دي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








عايزة اسألكم في سؤال
ايه رأيكم في الكلام ده ياجماعه**



*
*وايه رأيكم في طريقه تفكير الناس دي انهم يجوزوا او يخطبوا لاولدهم في السن ده ؟

بس خلاص اصلي مرارتي علي وشك الانفجار
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*وانا بضم مرارتى لمرارتك يابت 
شوفلنا مرارتين غيرهم بقى 
شوفتهم كتير يا اوختشى وكنت هتجنن وعمالة اسأل نفسى ازاى وليه وفين ومين 
بجد مش فاهمة عقل الناس دى راح فين 
حد يقولى عوايدهم ولا صعايدة ولا ولا 
هقوله متوصلش لدرجة دى بنت وولد مطلعوش من البيضة 
يتجوزوا دووووووول عيااااااال يا عااااااااالم ياهووووووووه 
على كدا بقى المعازيم كانوا عيال الحضانة بتاعت البلد ولا ايه 
بجد حاجة تجنن الواحد 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا بضم مرارتى لمرارتك يابت
> شوفلنا مرارتين غيرهم بقى
> شوفتهم كتير يا اوختشى وكنت هتجنن وعمالة اسأل نفسى ازاى وليه وفين ومين
> بجد مش فاهمة عقل الناس دى راح فين
> ...


لا مرارتي علي مرارتك كده عيشتنا هتمرر يابنتي وهي مش ناقصه:smile02

مش عارفه بجد انا عقل الناس دول فين
احنا في 2013 ياهوووووووووه
يعني عوايد الصعايده بتاعة زمان دي المفروض تبقا فينيتو خالص يعني
طيب نقول لو البنت 16 مثلا والولد 20 ماااااااشي نعديها
لكن 10 و 13 سنة لاء كدا اوفر اوي الصراحه:act31::act31:

استني يارورو خدي الفيديوم ده وهما بيرقصوا "سلوم"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[YOUTUBE]zbjPC1xtMt4[/YOUTUBE]

كتشاكيت ياخواتشي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

للاسف ياتوته

معنديش تعليق >_<​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه الي الواد عمله دا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا مرارتي علي مرارتك كده عيشتنا هتمرر يابنتي وهي مش ناقصه:smile02
> 
> مش عارفه بجد انا عقل الناس دول فين
> احنا في 2013 ياهوووووووووه
> ...


*يابت عاوزة تخلصيلى على المرارة التانية 
قال سلوم قال دول بكترهم يلعبوا استغماية 
:act31::act31::act31:*



!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> للاسف ياتوته
> 
> معنديش تعليق >_<​



*واد يا بيتر انت عنست على كدا بقى يا ضنايا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> للاسف ياتوته
> 
> معنديش تعليق >_<​



ليه بس يابني
اوعي تكون مرارتك اتفقعت انت كمان:smile02:smile02
​ انت مش عندك 16 سنة يابيتشر
انا بقول بعد اللي بيحصل ده
المفروض نشوفلنا تربة نتاوا فيها


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*شوفتى الواد يابتول لما شالها ولف بيها هههههههههه
فرحوا بيه ازاى 
انا حاسة انه هيغمن عليا يابت 
اسندينى بسرعة هههههههه

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت عاوزة تخلصيلى على المرارة التانية
> قال سلوم قال دول بكترهم يلعبوا استغماية
> :act31::act31::act31:*
> 
> ...


الاستغماية دي كانت علي ايامي انا وانتي ياموكوسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




دلوقتي زمن  العرسان والسلوم والفيديوم والتورت والشماريخ


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شوفتى الواد يابتول لما شالها ولف بيها هههههههههه
> فرحوا بيه ازاى
> انا حاسة انه هيغمن عليا يابت
> اسندينى بسرعة هههههههه
> ...


شوفت ياخوتشي شوفت
تقوليش مني السقا واحمد زكي في فيلم 
مذكرات مراهقة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه

ودول واخدين بعض عن حب بقي ، ولا عشان يوفروا في سندوتشات المدرسه ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الاستغماية دي كانت علي ايامي انا وانتي ياموكوسة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه 
قال وانا بقو اتجوزت صغيرة ده انا على كدا بقى تييتا 
مالها الاستغماية ياوختشى 
اللى ما رقصت سلو فى فرحى المواكيس هما الاتنين ههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شوفت ياخوتشي شوفت
> تقوليش مني السقا واحمد زكي في فيلم
> مذكرات مراهقة


*لا يابت ده كان احمد عز وهند صبرى 
جلبى جايد نار يابت عاوز اطخ ابوها وامها عيارين ونرتاح منهم هههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ودول واخدين بعض عن حب بقي ، ولا عشان يوفروا في سندوتشات المدرسه ^_^


*لا يا بيتشر علشان يوسعوا مكان لصحابهم اصل انت مش عارف الحكاية 
هما عاملين زحمة فى الفصل فقالوا نوسع مكان ونخلص منهم 
ونوفق راسين فى الحلال وكله بما يرضى الله *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ودول واخدين بعض عن حب بقي ، ولا عشان يوفروا في سندوتشات المدرسه ^_^


هههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارفه بيتشر
طيب وعلي كدا منعها من المدرسة بحكم ان خطيبها يعني وغيران عليها 
ولا سابها تكمل عاتشي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> قال وانا بقو اتجوزت صغيرة ده انا على كدا بقى تييتا
> مالها الاستغماية ياوختشى
> اللى ما رقصت سلو فى فرحى المواكيس هما الاتنين ههههههه
> *


بس تصدقي انا ابتديت افكر في موضوع دار المسنين ده يارورو زي ماقولتيلي  بس ياتري هيقبلوني ولا كدا انا كبرت علي دار المسنين كمان ههههههههههه هههههههههههه

ازاي مرقصتيش سلوم في فرحك يابت
ضحكوا عليكي ياموكوسة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يابت ده كان احمد عز وهند صبرى
> جلبى جايد نار يابت عاوز اطخ ابوها وامها عيارين ونرتاح منهم هههههه*


ياختي انا كتر شيري اصلا اني فاكرة اسماء :smile02
طوخيهم يابنتي وطوخيني معاهم لاني خلاص انا مابقاليش عيش بعد السن ده هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمه
أنا مش فاكر قريت الموضوع فى اليوم السابع أو فى الفيس

تعجبت جدا جدا

والخلاصه ... هذه دنيا غريبه وأفكار تعبانه جدا

بجد ربنا يرحمنا


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفه بيتشر
> طيب وعلي كدا منعها من المدرسة بحكم ان خطيبها يعني وغيران عليها
> ولا سابها تكمل عاتشي
> ...


*اكيد مش هيقبلوكى يابت انتى روحى اتحنطى احسن اللى زيك خلاص يا ماما 
بقوا من ايام الفراعنة ههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياختي انا كتر شيري اصلا اني فاكرة اسماء :smile02
> طوخيهم يابنتي وطوخيني معاهم لاني خلاص انا مابقاليش عيش بعد السن ده هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*بت يا بتول مش عاوزاكى تفقدى الامل خالص 
عندك اكبر مثال الشحرورة اعتبرى نفسك زيها ههههههه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *سلام ونعمه
> أنا مش فاكر قريت الموضوع فى اليوم السابع أو فى الفيس
> 
> تعجبت جدا جدا
> ...


صح استاذي حضرتك جبت المفيد دنيا غريبه وربنا يرحمنا

شكرا علي مرورك الغالي اللي نورنا كلنا استاذي:lightbulb:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد مش هيقبلوكى يابت انتى روحى اتحنطى احسن اللى زيك خلاص يا ماما
> بقوا من ايام الفراعنة ههههههه
> *


هههههههه طب تصدقي بيقولولي اني فيا ملامح من حتشبيسوت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ههههههههههههههههه


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت يا بتول مش عاوزاكى تفقدى الامل خالص
> عندك اكبر مثال الشحرورة اعتبرى نفسك زيها ههههههه *


تفتكري يارورو تفتكري يعني لسه فيه افل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




طب احياة النبي لتبرصي لصورة العريس كدا
علي  رأي الراجل اللي كان مع احمد حلمي اما كان بيقول
تحـــــص انه نجــم


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*وتمت الخطبة بعد موافقة العروسين بأقراح أهلهما خطوبتهما لتوطيد العلاقة التى تجمع العائلتين منذ زمن بعيد 
وكان معظم الحضور من أصحاب العروسين ولا يتجاوزون الخمسة عشر سنه 
**واكد العريس انه سوف يترك خطيبته تكمل تعليمها**

وقام العريس بأهداءها سلسله ذهبيه كهدية منه بعد تقديم الشبكة التى أشتراها الاهل *


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه طب تصدقي بيقولولي اني فيا ملامح من حتشبيسوت
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ماله يابت ما رجل ملو هدومه اهو 
فرحان بنفسه ومنكشح اخر انكشاح 
استفر الله العظيم هتجنن يا ناس هههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *وتمت الخطبة بعد موافقة العروسين بأقراح أهلهما خطوبتهما لتوطيد العلاقة التى تجمع العائلتين منذ زمن بعيد
> وكان معظم الحضور من أصحاب العروسين ولا يتجاوزون الخمسة عشر سنه
> **واكد العريس انه سوف يترك خطيبته تكمل تعليمها**
> 
> وقام العريس بأهداءها سلسله ذهبيه كهدية منه بعد تقديم الشبكة التى أشتراها الاهل *



*على كدا الفرح هيعملوه فى انهى مدرسة 
يووووه انهو نادى بقى هههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *وتمت الخطبة بعد موافقة العروسين بأقراح أهلهما خطوبتهما لتوطيد العلاقة التى تجمع العائلتين منذ زمن بعيد
> وكان معظم الحضور من أصحاب العروسين ولا يتجاوزون الخمسة عشر سنه
> **واكد العريس انه سوف يترك خطيبته تكمل تعليمها**
> 
> وقام العريس بأهداءها سلسله ذهبيه كهدية منه بعد تقديم الشبكة التى أشتراها الاهل *


طيب كويس طلع راجل ابن حلال اهو وهيخليها تكمل تعليمها
وكويس انه جبلها سلسله دي اكيد حوش تمنها من مصروف المدرسة :smile02

شكرا يابابا علي المعلومات
ربنا يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

لا وكتاب الله وكتاب الله ماهو تمثيل وبحق وحقيقي


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا وكتاب الله وكتاب الله ماهو تمثيل وبحق وحقيقي


*احبيبتى اساحبتى 
متعمليش فى نفسك كدا ياروحى 
كل شىء قسمة ونصيب ههههههههههه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماله يابت ما رجل ملو هدومه اهو
> فرحان بنفسه ومنكشح اخر انكشاح
> استفر الله العظيم هتجنن يا ناس هههههههههه*


انشكاح ايه يابنتي
دي اكيد مامته كانت لسه مغيراله هدومه  ومسبسباله شعره قبل مايتصور


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احبيبتى اساحبتى
> متعمليش فى نفسك كدا ياروحى
> كل شىء قسمة ونصيب ههههههههههه *


اموت واعرف فيها ايه المسلوعه المعصعه المقشفه دي بس ياناااااااس


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اموت واعرف فيها ايه المسلوعه المعصعه المقشفه دي بس ياناااااااس



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
القلب وما يريد يابت 
مقدرتيش تشوفيلك واحد وانتى فى المدرسة من اصدقائك يا موكوسة 
جتك خيبة يابت المقشفة دى انصح منك ههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> القلب وما يريد يابت
> مقدرتيش تشوفيلك واحد وانتى فى المدرسة من اصدقائك يا موكوسة
> جتك خيبة يابت المقشفة دى انصح منك ههههههههه*


ههههههههههههههههه
يابنتي انا وفي حضانه زميلي الي في الديسك اللي جنبي كان بيجبلي سندوتشات وبيشربني من زمزميته وتقريبا كان راسم علي خطوبة وقتها بس انا اللي مفهمتش مفهمتش كنت غبية وكل همي السندوتشات وبس


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> يابنتي انا وفي حضانه زميلي الي في الديسك اللي جنبي كان بيجبلي سندوتشات وبيشربني من زمزميته وتقريبا كان راسم علي خطوبة وقتها بس انا اللي مفهمتش مفهمتش كنت غبية وكل همي السندوتشات وبس


*طول عمرك همك على بطنك يابت 
خلى الشندوشتات تنفعك بقى 
حد يضيع فرصة زى دى من ايده هههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طول عمرك همك على بطنك يابت
> خلى الشندوشتات تنفعك بقى
> حد يضيع فرصة زى دى من ايده هههههههههه*


طيب وايه الحل دلوقتي ياست رورو
انا كدا صلحيتي انتهت ولا ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:




طيب وايه الحل دلوقتي ياست رورو
انا كدا صلحيتي انتهت ولا ايه  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يابت جبتلك عريس اهو فى ايدى وانا جاية 
بصى هو معرفتى انا وحبوا من موزمبيق 
بس مش عاوزاكى تتخضى ها سمى قبل ما تشوفيه 
ولو جرالك حاجة ادينى رنة كل الحكاية النور قاطع عنده بس كدا 
ها قوليلى ايه رايك بقى فى العريس 





*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> لا يابت جبتلك عريس اهو فى ايدى وانا جاية
> بصى هو معرفتى انا وحبوا من موزمبيق
> بس مش عاوزاكى تتخضى ها سمى قبل ما تشوفيه
> ...










النور قاطع ازاي
انتي جايبالي عريس من موزمبيق ولا من عهد مرسي


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> النور قاطع ازاي
> انتي جايبالي عريس من موزمبيق ولا من عهد مرسي


*لا بقولك ايه اوعى تتبطرى على النعمة دى نعمة وجتلك لحد عندك 
ده ابن رئيس القبيلة الموزمبيقية العظمى 
يلا يابت وافقى بقى واخلصى 
ومتخافيش بيعرف يرقص سلوم :smile02*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا بقولك ايه اوعى تتبطرى على النعمة دى نعمة وجتلك لحد عندك
> ده ابن رئيس القبيلة الموزمبيقية العظمى
> يلا يابت وافقى بقى واخلصى
> ومتخافيش بيعرف يرقص سلوم :smile02*


طالما ابن رئيس القبيله
وبيعرف يرقص سلوم
يبقي نقرا الفاتحه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طالما ابن رئيس القبيله
> وبيعرف يرقص سلوم
> يبقي نقرا الفاتحه


*لا فاتحة ايه يابت خليها كتب كتاب ع طول 
قبل ما المواكيس الصغرين يتجوزوا يابت هههههه 
بس استنى لما تيجى حبوا علشان تشهد معايا على العقد *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا فاتحة ايه يابت خليها كتب كتاب ع طول
> قبل ما المواكيس الصغرين يتجوزوا يابت هههههه
> بس استنى لما تيجى حبوا علشان تشهد معايا على العقد *


خلاص خليها كب كتاب
ونجيب حبوا والاستاذ عبود يشهدوا عالعقد وكمان نجيب ايرو تزرغطلنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خلاص خليها كب كتاب
> ونجيب حبوا والاستاذ عبود يشهدوا عالعقد وكمان نجيب ايرو تزرغطلنا



*ماشى مبروك مقدما يابت 
علشان تعرفى بس معزتك عندى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماشى مبروك مقدما يابت
> علشان تعرفى بس معزتك عندى *


يانهوي
بعد الراجل المحروق فالفرن ده
وتقوليلي معزتي عندك
اومال لو مكنتش عزيزة عندك كنتي عملتي فيا ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يانهوي
> بعد الراجل المحروق فالفرن ده
> وتقوليلي معزتي عندك
> اومال لو مكنتش عزيزة عندك كنتي عملتي فيا ايه


*ههههههههههه يابت السمار نص الجمال 
وبعدين دى ابن رئيس القبيلة مش بعيد يخليكى رئيسة القبيلة 
وتلبسى ريش فوق شعرك كدا الله عليكى يابت هتبقى قمر ههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه يابت السمار نص الجمال
> وبعدين دى ابن رئيس القبيلة مش بعيد يخليكى رئيسة القبيلة
> وتلبسى ريش فوق شعرك كدا الله عليكى يابت هتبقى قمر ههههههههه*


لا ياستي مش عايزة البس ريش فوق ريشي قصدي فوق شعري 
انا عايزة اكل كتيررررررر عايزة اكول وبس:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ياستي مش عايزة البس ريش فوق ريشي قصدي فوق شعري
> انا عايزة اكل كتيررررررر عايزة اكول وبس:smile02


*هيأكلك موووووز يابت 
اكتر حاجة هناك الموز *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هيأكلك موووووز يابت
> اكتر حاجة هناك الموز *


موز ايه
ده علي اساس اني قرده مثلا


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موز ايه
> ده علي اساس اني قرده مثلا


*هههههههههههههههه 
احياه النبى ما اقصد اوعى تفهمينى غلط *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> احياه النبى ما اقصد اوعى تفهمينى غلط *


خلاص مصدقاكي :smile02:smile02
تعرفي صحيح اسم العريس ايه؟
اسمه شمس
عارفه ده معناه ايه ؟؟


ولا اي حاجه هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خلاص مصدقاكي :smile02:smile02
> تعرفي صحيح اسم العريس ايه؟
> اسمه شمس
> عارفه ده معناه ايه ؟؟
> ...


*ههههه اسمه حلو يابت 
اوعى تكون العرسة دى اسمها قمر ازعل *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههه اسمه حلو يابت
> اوعى تكون العرسة دى اسمها قمر ازعل *


قمر ايه اعوذبالله
دي لايق عليها ليل:smile02:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> قمر ايه اعوذبالله
> دي لايق عليها ليل:smile02:smile02


:t11:


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه القرف ده ؟؟؟؟؟
ازاى ؟ هو مش السن القانونى للجواز فى مصر 18 سنة او 16 حاجة كده , هو نزل كل ده ؟
ودول يفهموا ايه عن الجواز ولا عن الحياة نفسها ؟ ايه الناس المتخلفة ديه 
ديه ناس عايز تعدم رميا بالرصاص على اللى بيعملوه فى اطفالهم 

فقعتيلى مرارتى ياواثقة وعصبتينى , اعمل ايه انا دلوقتى , عايزة اخنقهم :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الجهل ومايسوي .. باكر يكبرون ويفكون الخطوبه هذه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه القرف ده ؟؟؟؟؟
> ازاى ؟ هو مش السن القانونى للجواز فى مصر 18 سنة او 16 حاجة كده , هو نزل كل ده ؟
> ودول يفهموا ايه عن الجواز ولا عن الحياة نفسها ؟ ايه الناس المتخلفة ديه
> ديه ناس عايز تعدم رميا بالرصاص على اللى بيعملوه فى اطفالهم
> ...



*ديه خطوبة بس :gy0000:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الجهل ومايسوي .. باكر يكبرون ويفكون الخطوبه هذه



*هتتفك الخطوبة فى حالة واحدة 

إذا العيلتين إختلفوا مع بعض

غير كدة لأ​*


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ابوها وامها قالوا ان دي خطوبه بس ومافيش جواز الا بعد السن القانوني بس برضه الخطوبه في السن ده جهل ثم جهل ثم جهل


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> لا يابت جبتلك عريس اهو فى ايدى وانا جاية
> بصى هو معرفتى انا وحبوا من موزمبيق
> بس مش عاوزاكى تتخضى ها سمى قبل ما تشوفيه
> ...



لو على العرسان نقوا عرسان ملوك تليق 
هاتلاقوهم هنا نقوا بقى اللي يعجبكوا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214596
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214620​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ديه خطوبة بس :gy0000:​*



بجد ؟؟؟؟ ده انا كنت فاكراه كتب كتاب , طمنتينى صدقينى :smile01:smile01
فين الشربات بقا ؟؟؟؟؟ 
قال خطوبة قال , لما دول يتخطبو امال انا اعمل ايه ؟ :99:
ايه التخلف اللى عند الناس  ده كله يارب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه القرف ده ؟؟؟؟؟
> ازاى ؟ هو مش السن القانونى للجواز فى مصر 18 سنة او 16 حاجة كده , هو نزل كل ده ؟
> ودول يفهموا ايه عن الجواز ولا عن الحياة نفسها ؟ ايه الناس المتخلفة ديه
> ديه ناس عايز تعدم رميا بالرصاص على اللى بيعملوه فى اطفالهم
> ...


*برصي انا تعبت كلام في الموضوع ده اساسا

وبعدين اشمعني مرارتي انا تتفقع لوحدي الله*






هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الجهل ومايسوي .. باكر يكبرون ويفكون الخطوبه هذه


*باكر ايه بس ياهيوف
بقولك صدقيني الاب عنده بنت تانية 9 سنين ومتكلمين عليها*






+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ديه خطوبة بس :gy0000:​*


*ماهي الخطوبة هتجر كتب كتاب وكتب الكتاب هيجر دخله وهالما جرا ياايرو*






tamav maria قال:


> ابوها وامها قالوا ان دي خطوبه بس ومافيش جواز الا بعد السن القانوني بس برضه الخطوبه في السن ده جهل ثم جهل ثم جهل


*صح ياتموفه انابتكلم عن ان الخطوبة في السن ده جهل حتي لو الجواز مش دلوقتي
يعني هيعيشوا طفولتهم امتي وازاي وفين دول اشاء الله*







aymonded قال:


> لو على العرسان نقوا عرسان ملوك تليق
> هاتلاقوهم هنا نقوا بقى اللي يعجبكوا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214596
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214620​


*ايييييييييييييوة بقا هو ده الكلام
يعني كلهم سينجل وانقي اللي يعجبني براحيتي*







Desert Rose قال:


> بجد ؟؟؟؟ ده انا كنت فاكراه كتب كتاب , طمنتينى صدقينى :smile01:smile01
> فين الشربات بقا ؟؟؟؟؟
> قال خطوبة قال , لما دول يتخطبو امال انا اعمل ايه ؟ :99:
> ايه التخلف اللى عند الناس  ده كله يارب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*بصي ياروز بالعربي كدا انا وانتي نروح نشوفلنا متحف ونتحنط فيه او دار مسنين علي رأي البت رورو*





ويعلم ربنا فعلا تخلف وجهل بس هقول ايه
المصالح والبيزنس يعملوا اكتر من كدا !


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

> *بصي ياروز بالعربي كدا انا وانتي نروح نشوفلنا متحف ونتحنط فيه او دار مسنين علي رأي البت رورو*



هههههههه , متحف ايه ؟ احنا تقريبا زى ما بيقولو كده ميتين وبنتحاسب , حتى المتاحف مش هترضى بينا :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه , متحف ايه ؟ احنا تقريبا زى ما بيقولو كده ميتين وبنتحاسب , حتى المتاحف مش هترضى بينا :smile01:smile01:smile01


طيب نشوفلنا تربة نتاوا فيها علي رأي اخويا ولا نهبب ايه دلوقتي


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب نشوفلنا تربة نتاوا فيها علي رأي اخويا ولا نهبب ايه دلوقتي



شكلها حتى ولا الترب هترضى بينا ياواثقة :w00t::w00t:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> شكلها حتى ولا الترب هترضى بينا ياواثقة :w00t::w00t:


لالالالالالا كدا كتير عليا ياااااااربي
مش كفايه التحطيم اللي حتمطهولي رورو عالصبح
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



طيب اروح فين واجي منين بس ياربي


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لالالالالالا كدا كتير عليا ياااااااربي
> مش كفايه التحطيم اللي حتمطهولي رورو عالصبح
> 
> 
> ...



ما انا كمان اتحطمت 
واتصدمت فى اهلى بصراحة :99:
ضحكو عليا وقالولى انتى لسه صغيرة والتعليم والمدارس 
اهو ادى اخرتها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ما انا كمان اتحطمت
> واتصدمت فى اهلى بصراحة :99:
> ضحكو عليا وقالولى انتى لسه صغيرة والتعليم والمدارس
> اهو ادى اخرتها


انا بقا عكسك
اهلي كانوا عايزين يجوزوني من بدري
وانا كنت بقولهم لسه صغيرة

ياريت كان اتقطع لساني قبل مااقول كدا


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياريت كان اتقطع لساني قبل مااقول كدا



ههههههههههههه يااااااااريت :99:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههههه يااااااااريت :99:


طيب تصدقي ماحلاها عيشة السنجله ياروز
يعني عايشين براحتنا
ولا حد يتأمر علينا
ولا حد يشخط فينا
ولا حد يقولك رايحه فين وجايه منين
وعملتي اكل ايه وكويتي الشراب ولا لسه 
ولا دوشة عيال ولا نيله


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب تصدقي ماحلاها عيشة السنجله ياروز
> يعني عايشين براحتنا
> ولا حد يتأمر علينا
> ولا حد يشخط فينا
> ...



على رأيك 
ياختشى قطعو الرجالة وقطعت سيرتهم :smile01:smile01
هو الراجل ايه غير كرش وشوية حاجات فوق بعض :smile01:smile01
بلا هم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> على رأيك
> ياختشى قطعو الرجالة وقطعت سيرتهم :smile01:smile01
> هو الراجل ايه غير كرش وشوية حاجات فوق بعض :smile01:smile01
> بلا هم


هههههه
اه والنعيمة انتي جيبتي المفيد
الراجل ايه غير كرش وصوت مخنشر اعوذ بالله


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههه
> اه والنعيمة انتي جيبتي المفيد
> الراجل ايه غير كرش وصوت مخنشر اعوذ بالله



ياساتر على الصوت ياااااااااااى 

تفتكرى ياواثقة الكلام ده من قلبنا ولا ده من خيبتنا التقيلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :smile01:smile01


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياساتر على الصوت ياااااااااااى
> 
> تفتكرى ياواثقة الكلام ده من قلبنا ولا ده من خيبتنا التقيلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :smile01:smile01



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
انا متابعه 
بجد حديث ممتع وشيق 
يلا كملوا انا متابعه بس مش ها اشارك هههههههههههه عشان انا راي غيركده


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههه
> انا متابعه
> بجد حديث ممتع وشيق
> يلا كملوا انا متابعه بس مش ها اشارك هههههههههههه عشان انا راي غيركده



لا لازم تقولى رأيك شاركينا خيبتنا :99:
يعنى واسينا , جيبى لواثقة نص فرخة تاكلها اى حاجة ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياساتر على الصوت ياااااااااااى
> 
> تفتكرى ياواثقة الكلام ده من قلبنا ولا ده من خيبتنا التقيلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :smile01:smile01


ياساتر يارب عليكي ياروز
لازم تكشفي الوحد قدام نفسه كدا هههههههه
طبعا من خيبتنا التقيله جوي يابوي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههه
> انا متابعه
> بجد حديث ممتع وشيق
> يلا كملوا انا متابعه بس مش ها اشارك هههههههههههه عشان انا راي غيركده


ههههههههههههه شيق ايه بس ده حديث ضيق ههههههه

طيب ماتشركينا برأيك مش جايز نفسنا تتفتح علي الجواز
ده علي اساس انها مسدوده اصلا


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

> ياساتر يارب عليكي ياروز
> لازم تكشفي الوحد قدام نفسه كدا هههههههه
> طبعا من خيبتنا التقيله جوي يابوي



هى تقيلة بعقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 10 سنين وبتتخطب ؟ 
ياشماتة ابله ظاظا فيا :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا لازم تقولى رأيك شاركينا خيبتنا :99:
> يعنى واسينا , جيبى لواثقة نص فرخة تاكلها اى حاجة ههههههههه



خبتك ايه بس يابنتي دا انتي عايشه ملكه 
خلاص واثقه تختار نص فرخه ولا السنجله


----------



## انت شبعي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

اهئ اهئ ياعيني على بختنا المايل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ههههههه
معلشي يا توتة يا اوختي هما السابقون و نحن اللاحقون
هنتجوز يا اوختشي متقلقيش احنا لسة فاضلنا خمناشر سنة كدة ع بال ما نعنس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هى تقيلة بعقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 10 سنين وبتتخطب ؟
> ياشماتة ابله ظاظا فيا :smile01:smile01:smile01


دي ياشماته كل الظاظات فينا يابنتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tamav maria قال:


> خبتك ايه بس يابنتي دا انتي عايشه ملكه
> خلاص واثقه تختار نص فرخه ولا السنجله


طيب هو ماينفعش اتجووز واكل نص الفرخه برضو ؟
وابقي ضربت عصفورين بحجر اتجوزت واتقوتت


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياساتر يارب عليكي ياروز
> لازم تكشفي الوحد قدام نفسه كدا هههههههه
> طبعا من خيبتنا التقيله جوي يابوي
> 
> ...



ما تفكروش يابنات ان الجواز راحه ههههههههه
لا الله يخليكم بلاش راي لحسن في الجواز يمكن تكون نفسكم مفتوحه شويه صغنونه لو قولت راي اقفلها لكم خالث صدق الله العظيم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اهئ اهئ ياعيني على بختنا المايل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تعالي انضمي الي جمعيه السناجل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




خمناشر سنة بسس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



لا بسيييييطه
ربنا يطمنك ياميرا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ما تفكروش يابنات ان الجواز راحه ههههههههه
> لا الله يخليكم بلاش راي لحسن في الجواز يمكن تكون نفسكم مفتوحه شويه صغنونه لو قولت راي اقفلها لكم خالث صدق الله العظيم


صدق الله العظيم ايه

انتي محسساني انك جيتي تقري ربع علي متوفيين هههههههههههههههههه

ياتموفه ماهو ده المطلوب ان نفسنا تتسد تماما
علشان نتبط ونهمد بقا ونشيل الموضوع من دوماغنا


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> دي ياشماته كل الظاظات فينا يابنتي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عندك حق يا اختي
انتي لازم تضربي العصفورين بحجر واربع عصافير وسته كمان لان بصراحه الجواز ماهو الا هدة حيل ها اقولك ايه ولا ايه ياحبيبتي وجع قلب يا اختي بس بصراحه حلللللللللللللللللو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> عندك حق يا اختي
> انتي لازم تضربي العصفورين بحجر واربع عصافير وسته كمان لان بصراحه الجواز ماهو الا هدة حيل ها اقولك ايه ولا ايه ياحبيبتي وجع قلب يا اختي بس بصراحه حلللللللللللللللللو


هههههههههه والنعمه انتي سكر ياتموفه

يعني الجواز هدة حيل ولا حلوو
ارسيلك علي حل علشان اقدر اخد قراري


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه والنعمه انتي سكر ياتموفه
> 
> يعني الجواز هدة حيل ولا حلوو
> ارسيلك علي حل علشان اقدر اخد قراري




هو زي ما تقولي كده يعني ملح وسكر مع بعض
هههههههه
لما تلاقي نفسك قلبه من السكر خليها ملح 
ولما تلاقي الملح كتر شويه 
حبة سكر قليلين بس شويه صغيره لحسن ياخدو علي كده بس بيني وبينك يا واثوقه احسن حاجه اقلبيها ملح علي طول ده صنف ما ينفعش معاه الا الملح ههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هو زي ما تقولي كده يعني ملح وسكر مع بعض
> هههههههه
> لما تلاقي نفسك قلبه من السكر خليها ملح
> ولما تلاقي الملح كتر شويه
> حبة سكر قليلين بس شويه صغيره لحسن ياخدو علي كده بس بيني وبينك يا واثوقه احسن حاجه اقلبيها ملح علي طول ده صنف ما ينفعش معاه الا الملح ههههههههههههههه


يعني انتي شايفه كدا

خلاص ده انا هقلبها مخلل بكل انواعه مش بس ملح ههههه


----------



## soso a (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

انا بقى اللى مواضيعى تعقد 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

بس لسه يا واثقه دى خطوبه بس 

مقتليش الفرح امتى لما يقفل اعداديه ولا امتى 

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*بت يا بتول اوعى تكونى كتبتى الكتاب وانا مش موجودة 
انا اللى جايبة العريس 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا بقى اللى مواضيعى تعقد
> 
> ...


هههههههه
انا قولت اكتب مره موضوع من نفسي هههه

طيب ياست سوسو جبتي الفايده انتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




نورتي ياحبيبتي


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت يا بتول اوعى تكونى كتبتى الكتاب وانا مش موجودة
> انا اللى جايبة العريس
> 
> *​


  يادي العريس الفحمة بتاعك ده يارورو اللي هتزليني بيه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يادي العريس الفحمة بتاعك ده يارورو اللي هتزليني بيه


*خلالالالاص انتى الخسرررانة خليكى قاعدة فوق السطوح يابت هههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خلالالالاص انتى الخسرررانة خليكى قاعدة فوق السطوح يابت هههههههه*


ومالها السطوح ياختي
ادي بتسمش


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ومالها السطوح ياختي
> ادي بتسمش


*هههههههههه طب خدينى معاكى عاوزة اتشمس يابت *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه طب خدينى معاكى عاوزة اتشمس يابت *


لالالالا بلاش اتسمش دي بتفكرني بشمس العريس


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لالالالا بلاش اتسمش دي بتفكرني بشمس العريس



*ههههههههههههههه طب خودينى معاكى عاوزة اضلل 
بلاها شمس امشى يا شمس *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه طب خودينى معاكى عاوزة اضلل
> بلاها شمس امشى يا شمس *


تضللي ههههههههههههه اول مره اسمع التعبير ده
لا ده مش تعبير ده تطبيق


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تضللي ههههههههههههه اول مره اسمع التعبير ده
> لا ده مش تعبير ده تطبيق


*بس يابت علشان انا تعبت من كتر الضحك 
امنعوا الضوووووووووووحك *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بس يابت علشان انا تعبت من كتر الضحك
> امنعوا الضوووووووووووحك *


----------

